# Chitown a legit site to buy omega watches?



## dayandnight

I've seen some omega watches on chitown website, but I am unsure if they are legit. Has anyone bought from them? Any info would be great.

Thank you,


----------



## Kodok

Yes. Bought few piece from him and it's totally great.


----------



## 6R15

Yes, Serge (chitownwatch/todreamawatch) is legit and my favorite Omega reseller. I've spent at least $15k with him in the last few months. Highly recommended!

This is the last piece I bought from him last week:


----------



## Shutterlife

Yes!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Although I haven't purchased from him - yet - I've only heard good things. 


Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## sensui123

Serge is a great guy. Nothing to worry.


----------



## DocJekl

Yes, legit and great to deal with. Bought a GSOTM from Sergey last September, and got a good price on a watch with full kit and warranty. I'd buy from him again when the time comes.


----------



## dayandnight

Thanks for the information everyone. I just want to confirm that the site is chitownwatch.com ?


----------



## 6R15

dayandnight said:


> Thanks for the information everyone. I just want to confirm that the site is chitownwatch.com ?


Correct


----------



## dayandnight

6R15 said:


> Correct


Thanks again. Now the hard part is deciding on getting the omega grey side of the moon or the omega globemaster from chitown. Any suggestions?


----------



## DocJekl

dayandnight said:


> Thanks again. Now the hard part is deciding on getting the omega grey side of the moon or the omega globemaster from chitown. Any suggestions?


The one you like most.

or both...


----------



## cda555

The site isn't working for me. Even when I click on it from a google search. I tried it on chrome as well as IE.


----------



## Kodok

Try it during the day. Sometimes at night, the site was down for maintenance and I kept getting Google Search page instead. At least that what happened to me.


----------



## DocJekl

cda555 said:


> The site isn't working for me. Even when I click on it from a google search. I tried it on chrome as well as IE.


I tried it now and the site works for me.


----------



## upupa epops

Globemaster no doubt. How many different moonwatches will they make ffs, it's getting boring...


----------



## 6R15

upupa epops said:


> How many different moonwatches will they make ffs, it's getting boring...


I'd say around as many Constellations they make


----------



## Deanster

upupa epops said:


> Globemaster no doubt. How many different moonwatches will they make ffs, it's getting boring...


How can many new variations on one watch be more boring than one watch that never changes?


----------



## torifile

Kodok said:


> Try it during the day. Sometimes at night, the site was down for maintenance and I kept getting Google Search page instead. At least that what happened to me.


Same thing happens to me when I'm on my home network. When I switch the cellular, it works fine.

I have time warner for my home internet. What ISP do you have?


----------



## dayandnight

Hi guys,

I decided and ordered the grey side of the moon. it was shipped yesterday and was suppose to arrive today but unfortunately I was at work so I couldn't sign for the package. Now i have to wait until tuesday for redelivery. Should I be worried about Fedex tampering with my package when they store it until they deliver it to me in 4 days from now?


----------



## royfirearms

Can someone please share a link to the site 
Thanks


----------



## dayandnight

Chitownwatch.com


----------



## upupa epops

Because googling it was too much...


Sorry all, couldn't help it.


----------



## jonE5

So these are omega warranty? Would this be recommended over jomashop?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kodok

As far as I know (I haven't had a need to send to Omega), yes, the few I got from Serge have undated warranty cards with AD stamps on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegaman2311

Kodok said:


> As far as I know (I haven't had a need to send to Omega), yes, the few I got from Serge have undated warranty cards with AD stamps on them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does this mean you can send it in to Omega if needs warranty repair? I thought buying from grey market meant you cannot do that?


----------



## Kodok

Yes. You do have to remember to fill in the date and watch no. information on the card before making a copy for warranty repair.



Omegaman2311 said:


> Does this mean you can send it in to Omega if needs warranty repair? I thought buying from grey market meant you cannot do that?


----------



## jonE5

For those that have ordered from them. How long do they normally take to ship? Says 2 day on the website. Is that accurate?


----------



## Kodok

Mine were with Priority Overnight (CONUS).


----------



## xxjorelxx

Wow... I wish I knew about this website before. I might have to check out his inventory when i'm ready to pick up a 216570. I dont think i've seen a better price for a brand new one with warranty.


----------



## TellingTime

jonE5 said:


> For those that have ordered from them. How long do they normally take to ship? Says 2 day on the website. Is that accurate?


I'd call him first, then order on the website. Mine was overnight before 10AM delivery.


----------



## dayandnight

Yea Sergei delivered mine one-day standard shipping. Was really quick despite the site saying two days.


----------



## dayandnight

Kodok said:


> Yes. You do have to remember to fill in the date and watch no. information on the card before making a copy for warranty repair.


Mine was already filled out when I opened the package with APRil 2016 and watch number on the international warranty card.


----------



## BigBoss0311

Is anyone else having issues getting to his site?


----------



## EATMYSOX

Yes just tried to visit the site and just keeps loading Google's homepage.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jonE5

I guess I should have called. I emailed and then ordered a couple days later and I got the 2 day shipping. (Ordered Wednesday at 6 am) supposed to be delivered tomorrow /Friday before 8pm). 

FedEx is being a pain about delivery times. So may need to take half of a whole day off to sign for it. 

Really wish I could have got the 1 day shipping. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## torifile

jonE5 said:


> I guess I should have called. I emailed and then ordered a couple days later and I got the 2 day shipping. (Ordered Wednesday at 6 am) supposed to be delivered tomorrow /Friday before 8pm).
> 
> FedEx is being a pain about delivery times. So may need to take half of a whole day off to sign for it.
> 
> Really wish I could have got the 1 day shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats! You're going to love it.


----------



## dayandnight

jonE5 said:


> I guess I should have called. I emailed and then ordered a couple days later and I got the 2 day shipping. (Ordered Wednesday at 6 am) supposed to be delivered tomorrow /Friday before 8pm).
> 
> FedEx is being a pain about delivery times. So may need to take half of a whole day off to sign for it.
> 
> Really wish I could have got the 1 day shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fedex loves to deliver when you are not home.


----------



## Portland

I placed my order yesterday for a Speedmaster Professional hesalite big box after speaking on the phone with Serge. 

I loved his transparency and his patience in answering my questions. I had a FedEx tracking number in my inbox within minutes of ordering. Due to the weekend, and since he sent the watch "2 business day", it won't arrive until Monday. So far this has been a great experience with Chitownwatches.


----------



## jonE5

Thanks tori. I waited for 4 hours and then had to get family member to come wait. I finally opened it after over 10 years of waiting. Detailed post to follow. 

Chitownwatch watch was very easy to deal with. FedEx is a pain at times but nothing anyone can do about that.


----------



## doggbiter

Highly recommend Serge! I got my Speedy through him. Never went through the web site, just corresponded through email with him. Complete _with_ original warranty for roughly the price of the GM sites.


----------



## dayandnight

congrats jone5 and portland.


----------



## Portland

My Speedy arrived last night and I couldn't be happier with it. The warranty card was indeed from an Authorized Dealer (from Europe) and was signed June 2016. 
The watch came in the original plastic and in the hard clear plastic case. A flawless transaction, a brand new watch, and a price that you won't find anywhere else (that I've seen). Chitown has earned itself another very satisfied customer. When it comes time for another watch purchase, I confidently purchase from Serge again.


----------



## pekotu

Hi guys,
I'm thinking to buy new Speedy, and I'm wondering why there is such a difference in price between boutique, AD and Chitown? Can somebody explain that?


----------



## billr

Just want to echo what Portland posted above. I too just got a Speedy from Chitown and it really couldn't have been simpler. All the original packaging, full kit with cards, and fast shipping. Highly recommend.


----------



## 6R15

pekotu said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm thinking to buy new Speedy, and I'm wondering why there is such a difference in price between boutique, AD and Chitown? Can somebody explain that?


Boutique has the brand integrity to preserve so they cannot really budge from MSRP (they are the M in MSRP and if they ignore it, then what's the point of it?). ADs have some room to work with from MSRP but have employees, displays, rent, etc, etc to pay. Chitown has less overhead and therefore has better pricing.


----------



## BigBoss0311

I guess he does not have a website anymore?


----------



## HEDHNTR

He does, just takes it down at certain times to update inventory. Have spent close to $11,000 with Sergey, and 0 issues.


----------



## 6R15

BigBoss0311 said:


> I guess he does not have a website anymore?


https://www.chitownwatch.com/

Works just fine.


----------



## BigBoss0311

Not for me, takes me straight to google.com. Anyone else having that problem?


----------



## peire06

Excellent reputation. Haven't purchased any watches from them but I have only heard great things about them.


----------



## peire06

Portland, your speedmaster looks really great. Mind telling us how much you paid?


----------



## Portland

peire06 said:


> Portland, your speedmaster looks really great. Mind telling us how much you paid?


Thanks. I paid $3,500.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matt74

Great transaction with Chitown when I bought my Speedmaster Pro a few weeks ago. Price was the best I found and shipping was fast. Watch arrived just as Portland's did, still in plastic case with stickers still attached.


----------



## Portland

It's definitely not in the wrapper anymore.


----------



## omega1300

Hey guys - I'm assuming the prices you're getting you had to inquire about? Speedmaster Pro lists for more on their site. 

As well - I assume this is without factory warranty?

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt74

omega1300 said:


> Hey guys - I'm assuming the prices you're getting you had to inquire about? Speedmaster Pro lists for more on their site.
> 
> As well - I assume this is without factory warranty?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see the Speedmaster Pro with Hesalite for 3500 on their website right now. Maybe you were looking at the sapphire version?

Mine included a stamped and dated warranty card.


----------



## jdawson

omega1300 said:


> Hey guys - I'm assuming the prices you're getting you had to inquire about? Speedmaster Pro lists for more on their site.


No, the solid caseback speedy pro is still $3500 (sapphire sandwich is $4200).


----------



## omega1300

Much appreciated - I was indeed looking at the sapphire sandwich. Thanks guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adispenza

I ordered my first Speedmaster Pro (heck, first Omega period!) from Chitown this morning thanks to this thread. Luckily I'm a calm and rational person who isn't manically waiting for a shipping confirmation. Thanks everyone!


----------



## alexjust

adispenza said:


> I ordered my first Speedmaster Pro (heck, first Omega period!) from Chitown this morning thanks to this thread. Luckily I'm a calm and rational person who isn't manically waiting for a shipping confirmation. Thanks everyone!


Same here - went for 005. I got an auto-reply confirming the placed order. Will you keep y'all updated on the outcome..Fingers crossed.


----------



## matt74

Wow! Two orders based upon one thread?! Can we make it three, omega1300?

Look forward to hearing from you all when you've taken delivery.


----------



## 6R15

matt74 said:


> Wow! Two orders based upon one thread?! Can we make it three, omega1300?
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you all when you've taken delivery.


Done. Got this from Serge. I just realized I spent over $23k with him alone within the last year... I need to get out of this hobby.


----------



## blufinz52

I just bought a new Speedmaster from Chitownwatch. Will definitely buy from them again.


----------



## omega1300

matt74 said:


> Wow! Two orders based upon one thread?! Can we make it three, omega1300?
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you all when you've taken delivery.


Believe me - I'm doing my best to resist for just a bit longer!  we'll see how good my resolve is!


----------



## vergos_j

BigBoss0311 said:


> Not for me, takes me straight to google.com. Anyone else having that problem?


Me to. I can't view it. Why is happening this?


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Same here in France. I'm redirected to google.fr.

Probably a conspiracy of our wifes so we stop buying watches ...


----------



## matt74

6R15 said:


> Done. Got this from Serge. I just realized I spent over $23k with him alone within the last year... I need to get out of this hobby.
> 
> View attachment 8886722


Now that's a great testament to the legitimacy of buying from Chitown!

Congratulations on the Sea Dweller!


----------



## matt74

duplicate post


----------



## Alternego_75

If I go to Omega's official website and search AD locations I can't find Chicago Watch or Chitownwatch listed. That makes me believe that they are in fact a grey market dealership and their warranty might not be recognized by Omega for the purpose of any maintenance and repairs. Does anybody have any proof otherwise? Have you actually been able to verify with Omega boutique that these watches are not GM?


----------



## matt74

I received a dated and dealer (European dealer) stamped warranty card with mine. Instead of grey market it's more like buying from a middle man instead of a dealer.


----------



## Portland

Alternego_75 said:


> If I go to Omega's official website and search AD locations I can't find Chicago Watch or Chitownwatch listed. That makes me believe that they are in fact a grey market dealership and their warranty might not be recognized by Omega for the purpose of any maintenance and repairs. Does anybody have any proof otherwise? Have you actually been able to verify with Omega boutique that these watches are not GM?


Chitown has never claimed to be an AD. Nor are they grey market. Research the site and you'll find info on how it works.

Serge (owner of Chitown) is connected and has the ability to buy new Omega pieces from ADs from around the world with full Omega warranty. He adds a bit to the price so he can make a little on the deal, then passes the typical AD markup savings to his customers. Because his overhead is much lower than an AD, he can afford to price his watches lower than what an AD would.

Each watch comes with a legit Omega warranty card stamped with the purchase date. You don't get to find out which AD your watch is coming from until you have the watch in hand. That said, the ADs Serge is sourcing these watches from are legit Omega ADs. Mine for example is from an AD in Western Europe. I looked them up and they are a quite old and very well respected AD.

Since the warranty card is from an AD, Omega treats any service issues the same way as if you walked into a boutique and purchased from there. They have no clue that you didn't actually buy the watch from that boutique in person, all they care about is that you own the watch and have a legit Omega warranty card from an AD.

A grey dealer does not typically provide you with an Omega warranty. Grey dealers use their own in house warranty. Even though reputable grey market dealers sell legit (and new) Omega watches, they don't come with an Omega brand warranty. Since Chitown watches come with the full Omega warranty, they are not grey market.

Your biggest help as far as if you should trust this seller should be the WUS community. Do a basic search for Chitown feedback (even outside of this thread) and you'll find pages of positive reviews verifying Chitown's legitimacy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jdawson

Chitownwatch is technically a grey market broker (he's not an AD).

At least one person has used his warranty card to get service from Omega.

(Side note: Rolex is the one cracking down on this.)


----------



## 6R15

jdawson said:


> Chitownwatch is technically a grey market broker (he's not an AD).
> 
> At least one person has used his warranty card to get service from Omega.
> 
> (Side note: Rolex is the one cracking down on this.)


I've used mine too at the Omega Boutique without problem. They asked for the warranty card, I showed them, then they actually realized it was an easy fix and the on-site watchmaker repaired the watch within an hour (as opposed to having it sent off to Omega SC and it taking 2 months).

If anyone asks, you got your watch from the AD that is stamped on the card. I'm not sure why this is a big deal as DavidSW is highly respected here on the forums and he does the exact same thing.

BTW, I bought 4 watches from Chitown and they all have the same green stamp from the AD in Sweden


----------



## jdawson

6R15 said:


> If anyone asks, you got your watch from the AD that is stamped on the card. I'm not sure why this is a big deal as DavidSW is highly respected here on the forums and he does the exact same thing.


It's a big deal because the AD can lose their AD status if Omega finds out and can prove it. The manufacturers *really *do not like this happening.

This puts it rather well: https://omegaforums.net/threads/seller-for-dsotm-legit.38464/#post-444746


----------



## Portland

jdawson said:


> It's a big deal because the AD can lose their AD status if Omega finds out and can prove it. The manufacturers *really *do not like this happening.
> 
> This puts it rather well: https://omegaforums.net/threads/seller-for-dsotm-legit.38464/#post-444746


Of course they don't like it. They want their markup. I'm thankful for sellers like Serge and David who can take the edge off of boutique markups.


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

jdawson said:


> It's a big deal because the AD can lose their AD status if Omega finds out and can prove it. The manufacturers *really *do not like this happening.
> 
> This puts it rather well: https://omegaforums.net/threads/seller-for-dsotm-legit.38464/#post-444746


Well, you travelled in this or this country for business/holidays/whatever reason and took the opportunity to buy a watch at a better price than locally.
If the card i stamped, you have the warranty. Period or i missed something ?


----------



## 6R15

jdawson said:


> It's a big deal because the AD can lose their AD status if Omega finds out and can prove it. The manufacturers *really *do not like this happening.
> 
> This puts it rather well: https://omegaforums.net/threads/seller-for-dsotm-legit.38464/#post-444746


White knight detected

Also, the post you linked to is about ADs dumping stock to gray dealers. These watches come with warranty.


----------



## Portland

6R15 said:


> White knight detected
> 
> Also, the post you linked to are about ADs dumping stock to gray dealers. These watches come with warranty.


White night lol. That's funny.

It's because of the manufacturers warranty that I don't consider outfits like Chitown grey market.


----------



## jdawson

ArnoDeFrance said:


> Well, you travelled in this or this country for business/holidays/whatever reason and took the opportunity to buy a watch at a better price than locally.
> If the card i stamped, you have the warranty. Period or i missed something ?


I'm not sure who you're replying to, as I haven't traveled anywhere.

I happen to like chitownwatch, as I've bought a watch from him, and I'll continue to do so. He's like the goose that lays the golden eggs, and talking about him too much might get his ADs cut off.

While Omega honors the warranty card (currently), Rolex (NYC) doesn't always honor it.


----------



## DocJekl

Alternego_75 said:


> If I go to Omega's official website and search AD locations I can't find Chicago Watch or Chitownwatch listed. That makes me believe that they are in fact a grey market dealership and their warranty might not be recognized by Omega for the purpose of any maintenance and repairs. Does anybody have any proof otherwise? Have you actually been able to verify with Omega boutique that these watches are not GM?


Nobody claims that Serge is an AD. He DOES SELL watches with VALID warranty cards from authentic AD's, like my Grey Side of the Moon that came from an AD in Stockholm Sweden and dated for when I bought it, and when I bumped my GSOTM and it became 8-9 sec/day fast then it was serviced/regulated by Omega under warranty, no questions asked.


----------



## the.watchdoc

He just means that, if you were asked, it's as simple as saying you bought the watch from Sweden when you travelled there on holiday/business/whatever. If they even ask at all.

Most don't even bat an eyelid, so long as it's legit.



jdawson said:


> I'm not sure who you're replying to, as I haven't traveled anywhere.
> 
> I happen to like chitownwatch, as I've bought a watch from him, and I'll continue to do so. He's like the goose that lays the golden eggs, and talking about him too much might get his ADs cut off.
> 
> While Omega honors the warranty card (currently), Rolex (NYC) doesn't always honor it.


----------



## DocJekl

PhantomThief said:


> He just means that, if you were asked, it's as simple as saying you bought the watch from Sweden when you travelled there on holiday/business/whatever. If they even ask at all.
> 
> Most don't even bat an eyelid, so long as it's legit.


I have been to "Sweden", "Spain", and "Singapore" to buy some of my Omegas and Rolexes...


----------



## the.watchdoc

As befits an international man of mystery.

Out of curiousity, have you ever had to use your warranty? And if so, did anyone ever ask about these exotic locales?



DocJekl said:


> I have been to "Sweden", "Spain", and "Singapore" to buy some of my Omegas and Rolexes...


----------



## DocJekl

DocJekl said:


> Nobody claims that Serge is an AD. He DOES SELL watches with VALID warranty cards from authentic AD's, like my Grey Side of the Moon that came from an AD in Stockholm Sweden and dated for when I bought it, and when I bumped my GSOTM and it became 8-9 sec/day fast then it was serviced/regulated by Omega under warranty, no questions asked.





DocJekl said:


> I have been to "Sweden", "Spain", and "Singapore" to buy some of my Omegas and Rolexes...





PhantomThief said:


> As befits an international man of mystery.
> 
> Out of curiousity, have you ever had to use your warranty? And if so, did anyone ever ask about these exotic locales?


You missed a spot. See my previous post.

Actually Serge and DavidSW did the traveling for me, to those exotic locals. My local Rolex AD and Omega Boutique, however, think I went to those places to buy them, as it should be.


----------



## the.watchdoc

Oops, my bad. I'd read the post, but I forgot you'd written it.

Thanks for clarifying all the same, much appreciated.



DocJekl said:


> You missed a spot. See my previous post.
> 
> Actually Serge and DavidSW did the traveling for me, to those exotic locals. My local Rolex AD and Omega Boutique, however, think I went to those places to buy them, as it should be.


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

jdawson said:


> I'm not sure who you're replying to, as I haven't traveled anywhere.
> 
> I happen to like chitownwatch, as I've bought a watch from him, and I'll continue to do so. He's like the goose that lays the golden eggs, and talking about him too much might get his ADs cut off.
> 
> While Omega honors the warranty card (currently), Rolex (NYC) doesn't always honor it.


I meant you could have bought your watch anywhere in the world during a travel for any reason, and have it serviced in your country.


----------



## ChaserM

Sadly for me instead of their homepage all I get is back to google search page. 
Probably some regional settings?


Sent from


----------



## auspuffturbolader

Has this watch for sale,
New Chopard Grand Prix de Monaco Historique Titanium Chronograph 168992 3032 845960042864 | eBay

Has already sold in a no reserve auction.

New Chopard Grand Prix de Monaco Historique Titanium Chronograph 168992 3032 845960042864 | eBay

Ended July 8 yet Relisted July 9. Make your own conclusions.


----------



## 6R15

auspuffturbolader said:


> Has this watch for sale,
> New Chopard Grand Prix de Monaco Historique Titanium Chronograph 168992 3032 845960042864 | eBay
> 
> Has already sold in a no reserve auction.
> 
> New Chopard Grand Prix de Monaco Historique Titanium Chronograph 168992 3032 845960042864 | eBay
> 
> Ended July 8 yet Relisted July 9. Make your own conclusions.


God forbid he has more than 1 in stock. Look at his feedback as seller on eBay. More trustworthy than a random guy on the forum with 62 posts trying to imply something.

Many of us have had great transaction with Serge. Go away, you troll.


----------



## auspuffturbolader

No, perhaps you should look at the numbers on the watch and then you can go away.


----------



## 6R15

auspuffturbolader said:


> No, perhaps you should look at the numbers on the watch and then you can go away.


Are you talking about the photos he uses? He doesn't take pictures for every individual watch he has. That would take too long. He just relists it.


----------



## auspuffturbolader

If I bought a limited edition watch and it had a different limited editon number than the one I saw in pictures I would be more than angry. Please use use your noggin. His feedback isn't that good and bids up his own auctions , the results are there on eBay.


----------



## 6R15

auspuffturbolader said:


> If I bought a limited edition watch and it had a different limited editon number than the one I saw in pictures I would be more than angry. Please use use your noggin. His feedback isn't that good and bids up his own auctions , the results are there on eBay.


Are you mad that you didn't win the auction or something? The users that bid on it have plenty of feedback. I highly doubt Serge was shill bidding.


----------



## auspuffturbolader

You need to learn more about eBay. The top bidder won the auction. That is unrelated to any other bids placed, k***a bid whatever reserve the seller wanted. Every bid that did not top the bid of k***a is meaningless. The fact remains the watch "sold" yet the identical watch down to exact same serial number was relisted as a buy it now for more than $1200 more not more than 24 hours later.


----------



## 6R15

auspuffturbolader said:


> You need to learn more about eBay. The top bidder won the auction. That is unrelated to any other bids placed, k***a bid whatever reserve the seller wanted. Every bid that did not top the bid of k***a is meaningless. The fact remains the watch "sold" yet the identical watch down to exact same serial number was relisted as a buy it now for more than $1200 more not more than 24 hours later.


You were implying that he was shill bidding. The point of shill bidding is not to be the winner on top. It's not like he's never used a Reserve before. See:
New Cartier Ballon Bleu 18kt Rose Gold Automatic Watch 36 mm Ref W6900456 | eBay


----------



## auspuffturbolader

I only have 64 posts in 6 years because I state the facts.
Re: Chitown a legit site to buy omega watches?Has this watch for sale,
New Chopard Grand Prix de Monaco Historique Titanium Chronograph 168992 3032 845960042864 | eBay

Has already sold in a no reserve auction.

New Chopard Grand Prix de Monaco Historique Titanium Chronograph 168992 3032 845960042864 | eBay

Ended July 8 yet Relisted July 9. Make your own conclusions.​

Again the facts are there for all to see.


----------



## Penfold36

auspuffturbolader said:


> If I bought a limited edition watch and it had a different limited editon number than the one I saw in pictures I would be more than angry. Please use use your noggin. His feedback isn't that good and bids up his own auctions , the results are there on eBay.


I'm certainly no ebay expert, but I'm seeing 100% feedback. How is that not good?

As for the bids, I'm not seeing a problem. Certainly reserves are acceptable. Also, I'm not seeing anything resembling shill bidding either. If you make a claim like that, then I don't see how you can say that the other bids are meaningless unless you are saying that he is k***a. Perhaps you aren't explaining yourself well enough for us to understand. Either way, if you have evidence that he is rigging his auctions, then I assume you have already reported him to ebay or will do so soon?

As to the picture issue, I can see your point. If I was buying a limited edition and was relying on a specific number as shown in a pic, to not get that number would be troubling. It shouldn't be incumbent upon us to ask him whether the watch pictured is the one we are getting. So I can definitely relate to that. As to any other new watch, reusing pictures seems perfectly acceptable. As for a used watch, obviously, that wouldn't be appropriate.

That said, based on all of the anecdotal evidence here on WUS and other forums, I think he's legitimate and would have no issue purchasing something from him.


----------



## 4counters

auspuffturbolader said:


> I only have 64 posts in 6 years because I state the facts.
> Re: Chitown a legit site to buy omega watches?Has this watch for sale,
> New Chopard Grand Prix de Monaco Historique Titanium Chronograph 168992 3032 845960042864 | eBay
> 
> Has already sold in a no reserve auction.
> 
> New Chopard Grand Prix de Monaco Historique Titanium Chronograph 168992 3032 845960042864 | eBay
> 
> Ended July 8 yet Relisted July 9. Make your own conclusions.​
> 
> Again the facts are there for all to see.


Suggest you don't buy from him if you don't trust him.

There are plenty of people (in this thread alone) that are very happy with his product and his service.


----------



## TellingTime

auspuffturbolader said:


> I only have 64 posts in 6 years because I state the facts.
> *Re: Chitown a legit site to buy omega watches?*
> 
> Has this watch for sale,
> New Chopard Grand Prix de Monaco Historique Titanium Chronograph 168992 3032 845960042864 | eBay
> 
> Has already sold in a no reserve auction.
> 
> New Chopard Grand Prix de Monaco Historique Titanium Chronograph 168992 3032 845960042864 | eBay
> 
> Ended July 8 yet Relisted July 9. Make your own conclusions.​
> 
> Again the facts are there for all to see.


FWIW, I bought a watch from him and checked his site the next couple of days and he still listed the watch as being in stock. I came away with the feeling he was buying quantities of certain watches. That would explain the new listing the next day. My experience with him was a great.


----------



## Kodok

Very responsive to email and text. Much reasonable price with warranty card stamped. Watch came with all original packaging. I am not sure if I can think of anything that Is negative dealing with ChiTownWatch. And went through multiple transactions with no issues.


----------



## 3523

auspuffturbolader said:


> If I bought a limited edition watch and it had a different limited editon number than the one I saw in pictures I would be more than angry. Please use use your noggin. His feedback isn't that good and bids up his own auctions , the results are there on eBay.


You lost me with "his feedback isn't that good"...

Maybe I'm reading this wrong but sounds like the winner of the no reserve auction saved an additional $1200 from the already discounted price. What's the problem?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 6R15

3523 said:


> You lost me with "his feedback isn't that good"...
> 
> Maybe I'm reading this wrong but sounds like the winner of the no reserve auction saved an additional $1200 from the already discounted price. What's the problem?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


He thinks the winner of the auction is the seller with a different account because the price didn't meet his expectations (???) and relisted it the next day as a BIN.


----------



## ShanDaMan

All your reviews makes me curious  . How in the well I cannot open it? Always getting redirected to Google.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland

auspuffturbolader said:


> No, perhaps you should look at the numbers on the watch and then you can go away.


Did somebody miss their nappy wappy too-day? 

As has already been said, troll somewhere else. Lots of happy customers here. I bet you've never even purchased a watch from Serge, yet you're quick with the assumptions as to how he runs his shop. You have yet to provide any real evidence to substantiate any of your claims.


----------



## Kodok

Shan_Farandy said:


> All your reviews makes me curious  . How in the well I cannot open it? Always getting redirected to Google.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


His website is only up during the day. (Assuming per US Central Time since he is located in suburb of Chicago).

It's like his site has store hours too. 

I usually either use WatchRecon (todreamawatch) or eBay to see what he has in stock though his website has the most current. All transactions though usually just via email or text and through his site when I am ready to purchase.


----------



## ShanDaMan

Kodok said:


> It's like his site has store hours too.


Never really know such thing exist till now, LOL .



> I usually either use WatchRecon (todreamawatch) or eBay to see what he has in stock though his website has the most current. All transactions though usually just via email or text and through his site when I am ready to purchase.


Great info. I'll try to go to WatchRecon then.

P.S.: Your screen name is cool. Do you know that Kodok means Frog in Indonesia . We called the classic VW Beetle as VW Frog (Kodok)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alexjust

Kodok said:


> His website is only up during the day. (Assuming per US Central Time since he is located in suburb of Chicago).
> 
> It's like his site has store hours too.
> 
> I usually either use WatchRecon (todreamawatch) or eBay to see what he has in stock though his website has the most current. All transactions though usually just via email or text and through his site when I am ready to purchase.


Hmm...interesting how two people can look at the same thing and experience it completely differently. Not once, in my experience, chitown website was down in the last 2 months and I visited it at various times during almost any given time (except for really late night/early morning when people don't normally buy watches, you know). But anyway...+1 to Sergey for his business as I've received my Speedy on Friday and had a very pleasant experience. He replies very quickly, the watch came with stamped and signed warranty card, so far I can't complain about anything. Will certainly buy from him again.


----------



## DocJekl

ShanDaMan said:


> All your reviews makes me curious  . How in the well I cannot open it? Always getting redirected to Google.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Strange, the site opens for me just fine right now. Happy with my GSOTM and will buy from him again.


----------



## jdawson

DocJekl said:


> Strange, the site opens for me just fine right now. Happy with my GSOTM and will buy from him again.


I think there's something weird going on, with accessing his website from the US or outside the US. I've only seen that "google page" once (I'm in the US), and I have not seen it recently.


----------



## DocJekl

Now I'm sad because he's got a Sedna Gold FOIS panda listed for about 40% off, but it's still 60% more expensive than the CK2998 LE that I've got on order (after tax out the door). I don't want to back out of the CK2998, and I don't want to spend an extra $5K to get the gold FOIS. Oh the temptation though, to either sell off a couple of SMPc or one of my Explorer II to get the gold watch. 

If I was smart I'd have just bought a sapphire sandwich to install my Mitsukoshi dial and handset, forgot about the CK-2998 LE and gold FOIS, and then use the savings for kid's college fund.


----------



## mazman01

DocJekl said:


> Now I'm sad because he's got a Sedna Gold FOIS panda listed for about 40% off, but it's still 60% more expensive than the CK2998 LE that I've got on order (after tax out the door). I don't want to back out of the CK2998, and I don't want to spend an extra $5K to get the gold FOIS. Oh the temptation though, to either sell off a couple of SMPc or one of my Explorer II to get the gold watch.
> 
> If I was smart I'd have just bought a sapphire sandwich to install my Mitsukoshi dial and handset, forgot about the CK-2998 LE and gold FOIS, and then use the savings for kid's college fund.


I think the sedna gold gold fois looks sweet. More special than the ck2998 in my eyes.


----------



## BigBoss0311

I gave up on his website, I keep getting redirected to google, it never works for me. I check his ebay store now. Is that kept up to date?


----------



## matt74

BigBoss0311 said:


> I gave up on his website, I keep getting redirected to google, it never works for me. I check his ebay store now. Is that kept up to date?


Odd that people are having issues accessing his website. I have visited the site many times as I've read these complaints and had no trouble with access.


----------



## TellingTime

DocJekl said:


> Now I'm sad because he's got a Sedna Gold FOIS panda listed for about 40% off, but it's still 60% more expensive than the CK2998 LE that I've got on order (after tax out the door). I don't want to back out of the CK2998, and I don't want to spend an extra $5K to get the gold FOIS. Oh the temptation though, to either sell off a couple of SMPc or one of my Explorer II to get the gold watch.
> 
> If I was smart I'd have just bought a sapphire sandwich to install my Mitsukoshi dial and handset, forgot about the CK-2998 LE and gold FOIS, and then use the savings for kid's college fund.


IMO the CK is an average watch in your collection. The gold FOIS is a beauty.


----------



## 6R15

We all have similar tastes it seems. The only reason i skipped the FOIS Sedna Gold is because of its lack of a lollipop seconds hand :0


----------



## jdawson

BigBoss0311 said:


> I gave up on his website, I keep getting redirected to google, it never works for me. I check his ebay store now. Is that kept up to date?


It should be, but note that the prices there are higher, due to ebay seller fees. The same goes for chrono24 (I'm not sure, but I think his seller name there is "KosPro Inc").


----------



## adispenza

Got my Speedmaster today. Tags, plastic, warranty card with July 2016, EU AD. That unboxing experience was unreal. Paired with a nice Bruery beer, and it made for one hell of a night. I would definitely do business with Chitown again. This was awesome. Going to have to level up my watch picture game, but...


----------



## adispenza

Haha, double picture. I'll clean that up once I hit more posts. Apologies everyone!


----------



## omega1300

Congrats! I'm jealous!


----------



## DocJekl

BigBoss0311 said:


> I gave up on his website, I keep getting redirected to google, it never works for me. I check his ebay store now. Is that kept up to date?


Just email him at chitownwatch at gmail dot com and save the ebay fees


----------



## TigerDore

Is Chitown an AD or are they grey market?


----------



## 6R15

TigerDore said:


> Is Chitown an AD or are they grey market?


Depends on how willing you are to read the other pages of this thread

SPOILER: The answer is neither


----------



## omega1300

omega1300 said:


> Believe me - I'm doing my best to resist for just a bit longer!  we'll see how good my resolve is!


Deep breaths, deep breaths....

I couldn't resist - just clicked the order button and now I'm praying a genuine Speedmaster arrives. My first Omega!!

More deep breaths - nervous and excited!


----------



## adispenza

omega1300 said:


> Deep breaths, deep breaths....
> 
> I couldn't resist - just clicked the order button and now I'm praying a genuine Speedmaster arrives. My first Omega!!
> 
> More deep breaths - nervous and excited!


Congrats! Drop some pics when you get it!

I rocked mine at a business trip in NYC this past week, and bumped into someone who had a Planet Ocean, so now I have a conversation piece on my wrist. 

After I got back last night, slapped on the Hirsch James strap and RHD deployment clasp I ordered, and I'm really digging the combo.


----------



## 22cannons

Thanks everyone for your posts on this topic. I was looking to purchase my first "real" watch, and did significant research on these forums and elsewhere online before purchasing. I know virtually nothing about watches and have never purchased a watch over $1,000 before. I suppose this post should be taken with a grain of salt since I've never posted before, but I'll put it out there anyhow for those like me who are researching watch sellers. I pulled the trigger on a GSOTM after talking with Sergei on the phone regarding the watch and the warranty. I made the purchase online a few minutes after our call, and he shipped the watch literally within an hour via FedEx 2-day, and it just arrived today. Everything is in perfect condition and brand new, and the warranty card was AD stamped with the exact date he stated in our phone call (almost the entire 4-year warranty remaining). The whole experience was perfect from the communication, speed of processing and delivery, to the condition of the watch, box and materials. He also takes AMEX, which gave me an extra level of comfort. Again, thanks to everyone who posted on this thread - it lead me to probably the best deal I could have gotten on a new GSOTM with warranty.


----------



## TellingTime

22cannons said:


> Thanks everyone for your posts on this topic. I was looking to purchase my first "real" watch, and did significant research on these forums and elsewhere online before purchasing. I know virtually nothing about watches and have never purchased a watch over $1,000 before. I suppose this post should be taken with a grain of salt since I've never posted before, but I'll put it out there anyhow for those like me who are researching watch sellers. I pulled the trigger on a GSOTM after talking with Sergei on the phone regarding the watch and the warranty. I made the purchase online a few minutes after our call, and he shipped the watch literally within an hour via FedEx 2-day, and it just arrived today. Everything is in perfect condition and brand new, and the warranty card was AD stamped with the exact date he stated in our phone call (almost the entire 4-year warranty remaining). The whole experience was perfect from the communication, speed of processing and delivery, to the condition of the watch, box and materials. He also takes AMEX, which gave me an extra level of comfort. Again, thanks to everyone who posted on this thread - it lead me to probably the best deal I could have gotten on a new GSOTM with warranty.


Congrats on your new GSOTM


----------



## DocJekl

22cannons said:


> Thanks everyone for your posts on this topic. I was looking to purchase my first "real" watch, and did significant research on these forums and elsewhere online before purchasing. I know virtually nothing about watches and have never purchased a watch over $1,000 before. I suppose this post should be taken with a grain of salt since I've never posted before, but I'll put it out there anyhow for those like me who are researching watch sellers. I pulled the trigger on a GSOTM after talking with Sergei on the phone regarding the watch and the warranty. I made the purchase online a few minutes after our call, and he shipped the watch literally within an hour via FedEx 2-day, and it just arrived today. Everything is in perfect condition and brand new, and the warranty card was AD stamped with the exact date he stated in our phone call (almost the entire 4-year warranty remaining). The whole experience was perfect from the communication, speed of processing and delivery, to the condition of the watch, box and materials. He also takes AMEX, which gave me an extra level of comfort. Again, thanks to everyone who posted on this thread - it lead me to probably the best deal I could have gotten on a new GSOTM with warranty.


Congrats, love mine from Serge (spelling?).


----------



## Caymadian

Been trying to get on the site for two days and still appears to be down. Anyone else have the same issue?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

Caymadian said:


> Been trying to get on the site for two days and still appears to be down. Anyone else have the same issue?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Try using your mobile phone to get onto the site. For some reason I can't get to the site with my home connection but if I hotspot to my phone then it works - I don't understand it.


----------



## BigBoss0311

Doesn't work for me on mobile, tablet, or pc.


----------



## Caymadian

BigBoss0311 said:


> Doesn't work for me on mobile, tablet, or pc.


Ditto. Maybe because I'm trying to access outside of North America... Had my sister try in Canada and apparently works fine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul718

Portland said:


> My Speedy arrived last night and I couldn't be happier with it. The warranty card was indeed from an Authorized Dealer (from Europe) and was signed June 2016.


(Possibly stupid question incoming)

I'm considering a watch from Chitownwatch. Are there any disadvantages to have a watch from Europe or anywhere overseas if you're in the US? For warranty work, the OB here wouldn't give me any issues correct?


----------



## jdawson

Rahul718 said:


> I'm considering a watch from Chitownwatch. Are there any disadvantages to have a watch from Europe or anywhere overseas if you're in the US? For warranty work, the OB here wouldn't give me any issues correct?


In the case of Omega, they shouldn't. IIRC, at least two people here have used their Omega warranty card from an outside-US AD to get warranty service (in the US). Rolex, on the other hand, seems to be cracking down on this, at least in NYC.


----------



## CheeseyPoofs McNut

Rahul718 said:


> (Possibly stupid question incoming)
> 
> I'm considering a watch from Chitownwatch. Are there any disadvantages to have a watch from Europe or anywhere overseas if you're in the US? For warranty work, the OB here wouldn't give me any issues correct?


I'm thinking if questioned I would tell them my cousin purchased it from said AD while traveling on vacation. In that case you(me) can play stupid about all the facts regarding the AD ("Sorry - my cousin dropped the watch off - didn't say anything about the store he bought it from") if questioned. This is actually very interesting - I was all set on Jomashop but will go this route instead.


----------



## calvincc

Chitown is responsive to calls.


----------



## 6R15

Just make sure to look over your watch purchase like a hawk when you receive it to make sure it's actually new.


----------



## DocJekl

6R15 said:


> Just make sure to look over your watch purchase like a hawk when you receive it to make sure it's actually new.


The Grey Side of the Moon that Serge sent me was absolutely new, and I haven't heard of anyone buying "new" from him and getting used.


----------



## torifile

Do they discount from the price on the site or is it listed as the final price? Some places say they take offers.


----------



## Portland

torifile said:


> Do they discount from the price on the site or is it listed as the final price? Some places say they take offers.


I'd say Serge's prices are pretty freakin' discounted already.


----------



## 6R15

DocJekl said:


> The Grey Side of the Moon that Serge sent me was absolutely new, and I haven't heard of anyone buying "new" from him and getting used.


My luck is terribad then


----------



## torifile

Indeed they are but I'd be a fool not to ask!


----------



## FourT6and2

I just got a DSOTM from Chitown and I'm very happy!


----------



## DantonIzzo

I am going to give a +1 for Chitownwatch. Just bought a Speedy Pro from Serge. Got the watch in two days in perfect condition (appears to have been left in the original box that Omega shipped to AD), warranty card stamped by an AD in Europe, and price rivaling GM's prices. Can't beat it!


----------



## way1

Chitownwatches seems to be a nice way to get the omega I always wanted, might just give it a try.


----------



## mikeand

One more with a positive experience with Serge. Bought my Speedy Pro from him a couple months ago and everything went perfectly.


----------



## Caymadian

mikeand said:


> One more with a positive experience with Serge. Bought my Speedy Pro from him a couple months ago and everything went perfectly.


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackberrycubed

For all those who bought the DSOM from Serge, did yours arrive sealed in the plastic box?


----------



## blackberrycubed

6R15 said:


> My luck is terribad then


were you sent a used one as new ?


----------



## SJMuller

After Jim at Continental retired, I looked for another dealer and found the PO I wanted at Chitown. In fact, Sergey took my call when he was in Europe.


----------



## 6R15

blackberrycubed said:


> were you sent a used one as new ?


Look at my thread history. And I miss Jim from Continental. :/


----------



## blackberrycubed

6R15 said:


> Look at my thread history. And I miss Jim from Continental. :/


Just read the thread. Thanks for posting it. We need threads like these to pop immediately and left there for future buyers as this helps keep sellers honest. Who knows if this thread was not created how many more buyers would have been "accidentally" sent a POS listed as new.

You see this kind of behavior on ebay all the time.

Kudos to Sergey for handling it immediately and appropriately. The fact that no one else has had to put a thread up like that means QC is hopefully under control.


----------



## misterjaayy

I recently purchased my FOIS from chitownwatch. Two day shipping, watch arrived as described, and everything appeared new and tip top. I haven't gotten it authenticated yet but judging by the responses on this thread, I have no need to worry. My only gripe is my warranty card was stamped in January (European AD) so I lost out on a couple months of the Omega warranty. Overall, I'm happy with the transaction as I got an amazing timepiece for a great price.


----------



## blackberrycubed

misterjaayy said:


> I recently purchased my FOIS from chitownwatch. Two day shipping, watch arrived as described, and everything appeared new and tip top. I haven't gotten it authenticated yet but judging by the responses on this thread, I have no need to worry. My only gripe is my warranty card was stamped in January (European AD) so I lost out on a couple months of the Omega warranty. Overall, I'm happy with the transaction as I got an amazing timepiece for a great price.


I feel getting the watches for what grey market sellers have them listed for and losing out on just 3 months from the 4 year co-axial warranty thru omega is still pretty damn good deal.


----------



## misterjaayy

blackberrycubed said:


> I feel getting the watches for what grey market sellers have them listed for and losing out on just 3 months from the 4 year co-axial warranty thru omega is still pretty damn good deal.


I totally agree. Especially since the vast majority of grey market sellers do not provide stamped warranty cards.


----------



## blackberrycubed

I took a leap of faith and bought the Dark side of the Moon from Sergey via his chitownwatches website. 

The watch arrived, packed professionally and everything looks brand new. Warranty card stamped by AD and all boxes etc including the watching being sealed in a clear plastic box.

So far everything looks perfect, now testing the watch accuracy etc before even trying it on.

I highly recommend Sergey/Chitownwatches. Hassle free experience and the best prices, on some of the models, which include the full warranty!


----------



## Michael Kenny

I just bought my Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial from Sergey and it arrived in two days brand new. I inspected every inch of the watch as soon as I got it and it is in perfect condition. I will absolutely buy from him/them again. They were just a little more expensive than Joma and Amazon but worth it for the full warranty. Warranty card was stamped from an EU dealer in March 2017.


----------



## LoveThySpeedy

Just received my beautiful pitch black DSOTM from Serge. Had a tough time reading and looking up the AD's details. Was finally able to verify the AD based out of Europe! 

The watch has all matching (etched internal) serial# and etched logos. 

A quick question: does anyone know why the watch is shipped in a plastic case and not inside the black case?


----------



## Dufresne

LoveThySpeedy said:


> Just received my beautiful pitch black DSOTM from Serge. Had a tough time reading and looking up the AD's details. Was finally able to verify the AD based out of Europe!
> 
> The watch has all matching (etched internal) serial# and etched logos.
> 
> A quick question: does anyone know why the watch is shipped in a plastic case and not inside the black case?


Because that's how Omega ships them to ADs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamees

True



Dufresne said:


> Because that's how Omega ships them to ADs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackberrycubed

LoveThySpeedy said:


> Just received my beautiful pitch black DSOTM from Serge. Had a tough time reading and looking up the AD's details. Was finally able to verify the AD based out of Europe!
> 
> The watch has all matching (etched internal) serial# and etched logos.
> 
> A quick question: does anyone know why the watch is shipped in a plastic case and not inside the black case?


Post pictures of that beast !


----------



## LoveThySpeedy

The clear plastic case was cracked on one of the four corners and that got me for a bit. The watch itself looks pristine!


----------



## blackberrycubed

^^^ Very nice. Interestingly my DSOFTM did not have that sticker on the buckle.


----------



## LoveThySpeedy

blackberrycubed said:


> ^^^ Very nice. Interestingly my DSOFTM did not have that sticker on the buckle.


And that is effectively impeding me from wearing the watch. -I'm still in the process of evaluating the movement to check if its keeping time.
So, I don't want to get rid of that protective sticker on the clasp in case I'll have to return the watch..

On a different note: sorry about the tilted pictures, I clicked and uploaded them from my phone and only noticed the tilt now.


----------



## Kwing5

Just received a Seamaster yesterday from Chitown, and it is absolutely awesome. Matching numbers, warranty card, a wooden box that is about 6lbs...just perfect. It's my first watch over $400 and although its always risky not to buy from AD, based on everything i read here i decided to take the chance and so far I'm extremely pleased.


----------



## LoveThySpeedy

Kwing5 said:


> Just received a Seamaster yesterday from Chitown, and it is absolutely awesome. Matching numbers, warranty card, a wooden box that is about 6lbs...just perfect. It's my first watch over $400 and although its always risky not to buy from AD, based on everything i read here i decided to take the chance and so far I'm extremely pleased.


Congratulations!! 
Post some pics of the watch!


----------



## speedyforlife

Ordered my first luxury watch - Speedy Pro Hesalite from ChiTown. Can't wait for it! Thanks to all the users in the thread to help me make a solid decision.


----------



## Nwing2020

I purchased many watches from them. VERY trustworthy.


----------



## bubbaxb

I purchased my Speedy pro from Sergey and he shipped it out within the hour of submitting order. I had originally ordered it via Jomashop but only after I purchased did they tell me it would be a 4 week backorder. I contacted Sergey and he said he had it in hand and ready to ship WITH manufactures warranty. Well I opened it today and couldn't be happier. I highly recommend Chitown watches.


----------



## speedyforlife

Received my Speedmaster Pro Hesalite few days back. Absolutely in love with it. Sergey is very responsive. I had a bunch of questions before ordering the watch, and Sergey answered all of them very patiently. He shipped the watch within few hours of ordering it. The watch arrived with all the bells and whistles, comes with manufacturer's warranty, stamped and dated warranty cards. All serial numbers are intact. Even after receiving my watch, I had a couple of questions, to which Sergey was quick to respond to. Looking forward to my next purchase from him. Looking at the new Seamaster 300. *wink wink*


----------



## Mreal75

I can also add the I had a flawless purchasing experience from Chitownwatch. Prior to the purchase of my SMPc a few weeks back, Sergey promptly answered all of my questions about the watch and warranty. The watch shipped lightning fast and only took a few days to get from Illinois to my front door. I look forward to dealing with Sergey in the future!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham999

Nwing2020 said:


> I purchased many watches from them. VERY trustworthy.


I am looking to buy a watch from Chitown Watches. I see you are happy with your purchase. Did the watch come with unfiilled warranty cards, box, properly plastic wrapped merchandise as new? Second, have you tried using your warranty card? Thank you


----------



## Nwing2020

Ham999 said:


> I am looking to buy a watch from Chitown Watches. I see you are happy with your purchase. Did the watch come with unfiilled warranty cards, box, properly plastic wrapped merchandise as new? Second, have you tried using your warranty card? Thank you


Extremely satisfied with my purchase. Chitown is basically a online jewelry store for a real Jewelry store in Chicago. You get every single thing that you would get from the manufacturer, and the warranty card is filled out, I have bought two omegas from them and both come directly from factory. You are buying from a AD that he uses from the European market so you are getting the full deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Just curious, has anybody had Sergey order a watch for them that he did not have in stock at the time?


----------



## Nwing2020

8100 RPM said:


> Just curious, has anybody had Sergey order a watch for them that he did not have in stock at the time?


Yes, the omega speedmaster profesional. Had it in stock the next day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Thanks for the quick response Nwing2020!


----------



## Nwing2020

8100 RPM said:


> Thanks for the quick response Nwing2020!


No problem!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8man

Another satisfied customer here. Purchased my Speedmaster from him last year. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

Anybody do a trade-in with Sergey? His website states he does them, but when I sent a message on his 'contact me' form I didn't hear back.


----------



## Mreal75

mykii said:


> Anybody do a trade-in with Sergey? His website states he does them, but when I sent a message on his 'contact me' form I didn't hear back.


I think your best bet is to call him. I left him a message during the day on his cell and received a call back within the hour. Sergey was very courteous and answered all of my questions about the watch and buying process.


----------



## Ham999

Thank you for the quick response. Was the warranty card stamped with the AD information or hand written? Thanks again


----------



## 8man

My Speedy card was stamped. Date was hand written.


----------



## 6R15

8man said:


> My Speedy card was stamped. Date was hand written.


Date is always incorrectly handwritten. Omega requires month/day/year. He always writes it as Month/year.


----------



## 8man

Was wondering about that. Will Omega still honor the warranty (should the watch need it)?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwing2020

8man said:


> Was wondering about that. Will Omega still honor the warranty (should the watch need it)?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You are buying from a site that buys directly from an authorized dealer. The warranty should be honored.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Tautology

6R15 said:


> Date is always incorrectly handwritten. Omega requires month/day/year. He always writes it as Month/year.


Are you saying that the warranty cards they are providing are not valid?


----------



## GTTIME

6R15 said:


> Date is always incorrectly handwritten. Omega requires month/day/year. He always writes it as Month/year.


I've noticed this and wondered the same thing. Will this be a problem if service is needed?

Anyone have a ChiTown watch serviced under warranty?


----------



## 6R15

No, I actually brought one to the OB for warranty work. They really don't care at all. And if **** hits the fans, just blame Rob Engstrom AB in Sweden. What are they gonna do, make an International call with a translator to verify the purchase?


----------



## Dr.Tautology

6R15 said:


> No, I actually brought one to the OB for warranty work. They really don't care at all. And if **** hits the fans, just blame Rob Engstrom AB in Sweden. What are they gonna do, make an International call with a translator to verify the purchase?


Funny, I bought a watch from one of our members that was from this same Swedish AD. What's up with that? It feels like all these guys are related somehow. My warranty card only has the month and year on it as well.


----------



## 6R15

Dr.Tautology said:


> Funny, I bought a watch from one of our members that was from this same Swedish AD. What's up with that? It feels like all these guys are related somehow. My warranty card only has the month and year on it as well.


They are the biggest dealer that is straight up feeding inventory to the gray dealers. I'm surprised they are still an AD. Close to 70% of the Omegas you'll find being resold as new with warranty are from Rob Engstrom. They also feed Rolex inventory to the grays too, but you won't find as many since nearly every Rolex dealer is doing it (and I suspect that is why Rolex is cutting SS inventory as punishment).

Rob Engstrom AB does do sketchy things, though. I've had 6- count em, 6- different new Omegas from grays with that same teal stamp on the card. Not a single one is stamped straight or with enough ink (usually blurry). Then, I've had two new Rolexes and they ALWAYS write the date huge as to pretend it's a new salesperson who didn't know you're supposed to put a name on it (see below). They even spelled their own name ENGSTRÖM wrong, I suspect purposely to pretend it's not from them.

There was a thread a while back where someone actually brought a gray-sourced watch from them to their physical store and he said they were freaking out and not acting like a normal friendly AD. Let me see if I can find it....

*EDIT:* And here's a snip from OF about the guy bringing his watch to the store:


----------



## Dr.Tautology

6R15 said:


> Rob Engstrom AB does do sketchy things, though. I've had 6- count em, 6- different new Omegas from grays with that same teal stamp on the card. Not a single one is stamped straight or with enough ink (usually blurry). ]


Interesting stuff. I had this exact issue. I took my watch into an OB and they said that they would not honor my warranty because they couldn't read the dealer stamp. I actually emailed Omega directly and after two weeks they confirmed the authenticity of my warranty card and cc'd the OB. I don't blame them, who could read this?









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

Dr.Tautology said:


> Interesting stuff. I had this exact issue. I took my watch into an OB and they said that they would not honor my warranty because they couldn't read the dealer stamp. I actually emailed Omega directly and after two weeks they confirmed the authenticity of my warranty card and cc'd the OB. I don't blame them, who could read this?


lol. I'd do the same thing if I were a business making millions of unauthorized sales via breach of contract across several major brands. But hey, it's better value than buying from places like Jomashop where you get no warranty card.


----------



## TellingTime

Dr.Tautology said:


> Interesting stuff. I had this exact issue. I took my watch into an OB and they said that they would not honor my warranty because they couldn't read the dealer stamp. I actually emailed Omega directly and after two weeks they confirmed the authenticity of my warranty card and cc'd the OB. I don't blame them, who could read this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yours is a lot better than mine was. I couldn't make out anything other than it was stamped.


----------



## Dr.Tautology

6R15 said:


> lol. I'd do the same thing if I were a business making millions of unauthorized sales via breach of contract across several major brands. But hey, it's better value than buying from places like Jomashop where you get no warranty card.


Maybe if they would just sell their watches at the price the market dictates they wouldn't have to do all this sketchy stuff? Seems like a terribly inefficient business model.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Tautology

TellingTime said:


> Yours is a lot better than mine was. I couldn't make out anything other than it was stamped.


Yeah, it doesn't look that good in person, I sharpened it and bumped up the contrast significantly.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

Dr.Tautology said:


> Maybe if they would just sell their watches at the price the market dictates they wouldn't have to do all this sketchy stuff? Seems like a terribly inefficient business model.


They don't think long-term like Omega or Rolex. They only care about the money right now, and I don't blame them. Overhead is ridiculous in the luxury marketplace. Find a new place for a luxury AD and you're looking at anywhere from $20,000 - $50,000 per month for rent alone. This is before employee wages, insurance, taxes, utilities, the original build-out costs, etc, etc.... and you'll find the business actually pretty pointless unless you're selling several watches a day.


----------



## TellingTime

My OB probably pays around 3k/month for the actual Omega space and another 10k for the rest of his shop that has a separate entrance in our high-end mall. 50k/month could buy you a shopping center.


----------



## 8100 RPM

Here is Rob Engstrom's Bloomberg company profile.


----------



## 6R15

TellingTime said:


> My OB probably pays around 3k/month for the actual Omega space and another 10k for the rest of his shop that has a separate entrance in our high-end mall. 50k/month could buy you a shopping center.


Depends on the mall/area. My family had two restaurants in 2005 at The Woodlands Mall which is just a little bit north of Houston. They were small food court _a la carte_ style places (so no place for actual customers, giant shared customer area and storefront with back kitchen only). The rent was $15k/month each.


----------



## GMT_Bezel

Ha at first I thought you meant the City of Chicago! I was a tad but confused.


----------



## TellingTime

6R15 said:


> Depends on the mall/area. My family had two restaurants in 2005 at The Woodlands Mall which is just a little bit north of Houston. They were small food court _a la carte_ style places (so no place for actual customers, giant shared customer area and storefront with back kitchen only). The rent was $15k/month each.


A good lease makes all the difference IMO. I would have strongly considered owning given that a 5yr lease would have cost your family 1.8 mil in rent. That's a lot of food!


----------



## 6R15

TellingTime said:


> A good lease makes all the difference IMO. I would have strongly considered owning given that a 5yr lease would have cost your family 1.8 mil in rent. That's a lot of food!


It was actually a continuation of a lease from the previous owner. Made way more than 30k/month so it wasn't a big deal but it went down the drain once the 2008 recession came into play


----------



## Aquahallic

Dr.Tautology said:


> Interesting stuff. I had this exact issue. I took my watch into an OB and they said that they would not honor my warranty because they couldn't read the dealer stamp. I actually emailed Omega directly and after two weeks they confirmed the authenticity of my warranty card and cc'd the OB. I don't blame them, who could read this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


If that bothers you don't look at Chitown because it will look the same. Here's mine.








I took mine last week to the Orlando OB and a AD and had them both check the watch out just to make sure it was fine. I showed them the warranty card and asked was it still under the 4yr warranty and they said yes. I guess you have a picky OB.


----------



## TellingTime

6R15 said:


> It was actually a continuation of a lease from the previous owner. Made way more than 30k/month so it wasn't a big deal but it went down the drain once the 2008 recession came into play


Yeah, a lot change after the bust. I was lucky as it worked to my advantage. Retail is booming but they can't give away mall space in my area. And with the big retailers looking shaky...it will be interesting.


----------



## DocJekl

6R15 said:


> Date is always incorrectly handwritten. Omega requires month/day/year. He always writes it as Month/year.


My AD said that Mo/Yr was sufficient and my GSOTM from Chitownwatch was regulated under warranty at no charge 2 years ago.


----------



## fskywalker

Haven't purchased from him yet, but reliable source as others have stated


----------



## danguba78

I purchased my first Omega yesterday from ChiTown Watch, a Planet Ocean Chronogaph. We did a face to face because I’m a Chicago local and could avoid shipping, etc., by paying cash. The watch was as described, brand new, matching serial numbers, included the plastic “coffin,” with matching serial numbers, all three cards, the brown outer shipping box, white cardboard box, new wooden box. I confirmed all while in his office, and he offered his loupe. I also was able to confirm METAS testing of this particular watch via Omega’s website before purchasing. 

Sergei was also very friendly and very responsive, throughout the process. A complete professional. I could not be more pleased. And I saved 37% off MSRP.


----------



## Steve Armstrong

Do you guys get better pricing than ChiTown’s own website if you call in?


----------



## GTTIME

Steve Armstrong said:


> Do you guys get better pricing than ChiTown's own website if you call in?


I tried he said that was his best pricing. Doesn't mean you won't have better luck. I have never bought from him but sent a friend his way.


----------



## MswmSwmsW

8100 RPM said:


> Here is Rob Engstrom's Bloomberg company profile.
> 
> View attachment 13254175


I'm wondering if they are a back channel for Omega factory overstock... why else would they still be in business with Omega's blessing?

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

MswmSwmsW said:


> I'm wondering if they are a back channel for Omega factory overstock... why else would they still be in business with Omega's blessing?


Well, they're dumping Rolex, LVMH, and Swatch Group inventory so it's way beyond just Omega. They also are an AD for Patek, but I haven't bought any to confirm whether they are supplying the grays with Pateks too.


----------



## DocJekl

You guys are going to cause the supply of watches from chitownwatch to dry up.


----------



## GTTIME

DocJekl said:


> You guys are going to cause the supply of watches from chitownwatch to dry up.


It is such an interesting forum phenomenon.


----------



## dayandnight

Wow the original owner of this thread must be shocked it's still active 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

dayandnight said:


> Wow the original owner of this thread must be shocked it's still active


Yeah, it's funny to see myself praising a guy as my favorite Omega dealer to a guy I will never send another cent to.


----------



## Dr.Tautology

6R15 said:


> Yeah, it's funny to see myself praising a guy as my favorite Omega dealer to a guy I will never send another cent to.


?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsfc

Bit of a shame, I have never rec'd a response from them through any channel, so never got the pleasure of dealing with them. Hopefully one day


----------



## fast08

Are there more folks recently having trouble dealing with faded Rob Engstrom warranty cards with Omega boutique? I searched around and only this thread has 1 instance where boutique complained that the AD stamp was not elligible, but even that was resolved with direct contact with Omega.

I got one with similar stamps just want to confirm.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Tautology

fast08 said:


> Are there more folks recently having trouble dealing with faded Rob Engstrom warranty cards with Omega boutique? I searched around and only this thread has 1 instance where boutique complained that the AD stamp was not elligible, but even that was resolved with direct contact with Omega.
> 
> I got one with similar stamps just want to confirm.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That was my wretched boutique. Pretty sure I've never heard of anyone actually having a warranty claimed denied. Rob just needs to buy a new stamp with all the money he's making off the grey market dealers. Omega actually lost that particular watch of mine and replaced it with a brand new one.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08

Dr.Tautology said:


> That was my wretched boutique. Pretty sure I've never heard of anyone actually having a warranty claimed denied. Rob just needs to buy a new stamp with all the money he's making off the grey market dealers. Omega actually lost that particular watch of mine and replaced it with a brand new one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Great, thanks for the response, glad it worked out for you. Some mentioned that Rob Engstrom did it on purpose to stamp the card with almost no ink but it doesn't make much sense. The serial number probably can be traced back to them. May be it's their childish way of separating the watches they sell to dealers vs direct purchases from the store. But even that is a stretch... anyway, I'd still take that compared to buying from grey market places


----------



## Dr.Tautology

fast08 said:


> Great, thanks for the response, glad it worked out for you. Some mentioned that Rob Engstrom did it on purpose to stamp the card with almost no ink but it doesn't make much sense. The serial number probably can be traced back to them. May be it's their childish way of separating the watches they sell to dealers vs direct purchases from the store. But even that is a stretch... anyway, I'd still take that compared to buying from grey market places


I can confirm that Omega can definitely trace the serial numbers back to the dealers they were originally sold to. You can even email Engstrom and ask for written confirmation that it is indeed their warranty card. I wouldn't worry about it though. You have a legit card and any warranty claim won't be denied on the basis of a crappy stamp.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

fast08 said:


> Great, thanks for the response, glad it worked out for you. Some mentioned that Rob Engstrom did it on purpose to stamp the card with almost no ink but it doesn't make much sense. The serial number probably can be traced back to them. May be it's their childish way of separating the watches they sell to dealers vs direct purchases from the store. But even that is a stretch... anyway, I'd still take that compared to buying from grey market places


I have a friend with one of their watches. I just can't imagine they intentionally stamp them lightly. I am sure it just doesn't matter.


----------



## TellingTime

GTTIME said:


> I have a friend with one of their watches. I just can't imagine they intentionally stamp them lightly. I am sure it just doesn't matter.


The time factor here is the problem. Sounds like it's been happening for years! That puts it more in the intentional territory IMO. Or they were all bought and stamped at the same time. Either way, certainly not the best image for doing business. Mine was so light, I couldn't tell who signed it. Who needs that kind of doubt and stress?


----------



## Grendeline

6R15 said:


> Yeah, it's funny to see myself praising a guy as my favorite Omega dealer to a guy I will never send another cent to.


I, too, am curious of your thoughts on this dealer since I am thinking about getting a watch from him.


----------



## cenzo

Anyone buy from Chitown recently? I read in some threads that the warranty cards were stamped by Rob Engstrom in Stockholm. There are no longer listed as an AD on the Omega site. 
Curious if anyone has purchased from Chitown recently and if the warranty card are from other than Rob Engstrom


----------

